# Standard Poodle Breeder



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been trying to find a really really good breeder/show poodle people near me so that I can learn more and so I can possible get a show potential spoodle puppy in the future. I have come accross some people not too terribly far from me and was wondering if anyone knows anything about them.

http://www.judgestandardpoodles.com/

Thanks!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

No way would I trust these people. Too many red flags. One being that they say that they have champion bred puppies and neither of the parents are finished champions.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> No way would I trust these people. Too many red flags. One being that they say that they have champion bred puppies and neither of the parents are finished champions.


I too find this odd they are showing and have CH dogs but the parents of the litter did not title ?!?!? 

I would ask the breeder why where the parents finished and see what is their response. I mean both dogs ( parents ) are well over 4 years of age and are OFA.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

They are also advertising on some other website, which I figured was a red flag. I was just hoping to find someone nearby who is nice and would teach me more, hands on. I don't want a puppy for quite a few years (ok, so I would take one in a heart beat, but it's truly not the right time).


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cash said:


> They are also advertising on some other website, which I figured was a red flag. I was just hoping to find someone nearby who is nice and would teach me more, hands on. I don't want a puppy for quite a few years (ok, so I would take one in a heart beat, but it's truly not the right time).


Where are you located ?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I would be cautious and ask lots of questions. They're throwing the word Champion around, but what is unclear to me is if the dogs are actually Champions through a known kennel club or if they have just put that word in the names.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Where are you located ?


Iowa, near Missouri


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Go to a show and meet people in person. Websites can be slick. This one in particular, how many times can you say champion in one sentence? Then the pups they are offering are not out of champions, nor are the parents even listed under their dogs?
Meet people live, see their dogs live. Watch how they interact with them, with you. Take your time, you will be blessed!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> I would be cautious and ask lots of questions. They're throwing the word Champion around, but what is unclear to me is if the dogs are actually Champions through a known kennel club or if they have just put that word in the names.


I agree Cd I was reading that too , I also agree with Kat going to dog shows and actually meeting the breeders will help you more than just looking at websites. 

Cash try contacting these people ( they don't have any clubs affiliated with PCA in Iowa) 

The Twin Cities Poodle Club 
President: Kay Reilly
(952) 920-0329
3912 Inglewood Ave.
St. Louis Park, MN 55416
Vice President: Terri Meyers
[email protected]
(763) 295-0627 home
(612) 251-1125 cell
Secretary: Holly Corbett
[email protected]
(612) 722-8736 home
(612) 205-1602 cell
5748 27th Ave. S.
Minneapolis, MN 55417-2728
Treasurer: Sue Blomquist
[email protected]
(651) 213-1022 home
Rescue: Holly Corbett 
Breeder Referral: Teri Vinje
[email protected]
(612) 325-9636


Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club 
greatermilwaukeepoodleclub.org
President: Sally Flunker
[email protected]
(262) 512-1761
7005 W. Lafayette Place
Mequon, WI 53092
Vice President: Katy Kinowski
[email protected]
(262) 338-9702
Secretary: Susanne Nash
[email protected]
(920) 997-4656 home
(281) 734-1754 cell 
2700 W. College Ave.
Ste 9-175
Appleton, WI 54914
Treasurer: Susan Preuss
[email protected]
(262) 549-5439
Rescue: Maris Doege
[email protected]
(920) 625-3709 
Breeder Referral: 
Roberta M. (Pepsi) Gilson
[email protected]
(920) 893-0399


Great Lakes Poodle Club of Chicago
www.greatlakespoodleclub.com
President: Betty Zaraza
Vice-President: Sharon Freund
Rec Secretary: Karen Korab
Secretary: Carol A. Cargle
[email protected]
19302 W. Taylor Rd.
Romeoville, IL 60446
Treasurer: Charisse Bruno
Board of Directors: 
(1 year term) Carlos Santos, Kathy Stefanski
(2 year term) Jean Eremo, Larry Page 
Rescue: Ursula Hoeft
[email protected]
(847) 272-5545 
Breeder Referral: Marilyn Young
[email protected]
(815) 557-9008


Heart of America Poodle Club 
President: Tom Carneal
[email protected]
(660) 582-4955 home
(660) 582-8176 museum
(816) 294-2831 cell
(660) 562-3377 fax
418 W. 2nd St.
Maryville, MO 64468-2233
Vice President: Dale Hunsburger 
[email protected]
Secretary: Susan Riedel
[email protected] 
(402) 797-7665
6400 W. Pioneers Rd.
Denton, NE 68339
Treasurer: Dorothy Olson
Rescue: none
Breeder Referral: Tom Carneal 

Spirit of Saint Louis Poodle Club 
President: Lisa Brazil-Lindsey
(314) 862-9028
7137 Standford
St. Louis, MO 63130
Secretary: Connie Green
[email protected]
(314) 991-1825
33 Ladue Terrace
St. Louis, MO 63124
Rescue: none
Breeder Referral: Connie Green


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this is more of a formatting issue surrounding how they list which of their dogs are finished. As a buyer and on the flip side, as a breeder, you can see the benefit of following convention when you post your dog's titles:

AKC champion........CH Poofypants Twinkly Toes
CKC (Candian) champion..... CAN CH Poofypants Twinkly Toes
UKC champion....... UKC CH Poofypants Twinkly Toes
UKC grand champion..... UKC GRCH Poofypants Twinkly Toes

Anyway..... This breeder has either bought from or bred to some of the top kennels in the US: Refine, Bar-none, Kaylen, Nightwind, Safari, Lake Cove so that says something about them. 

Their current litter is out of a CH bitch and sired by an unfinished stud, though that dog has a pretty bang up pedigree.

Cash, where do you live? Maybe I can direct you to a breeder who could mentor you.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Cbrand,

I'm in Iowa.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## gnewport (Dec 2, 2009)

Cash,
Can you tell me where you wound up getting your dog? Thanks.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Gnewport - I actually had my dog already when I posted this. I am actually just looking for a mentor, locally. Hate to say it, but my spoo was BYB.


----------



## TinyPoodles (Nov 25, 2009)

*AKC mentor*

http://www.akc.org/public_education/mentor.cfm

AKC has a mentor program for showing...
Should be a wealth of hands on experienced breeders on their lists
that you could hook up with. 

Joining the listed breed clubs (earlier posts) will also get you out there and introduced.

Going to shows (OK going to generalise here...) but with coated breeds I think most exhibitors at AKC shows are going to be handlers. 

Handlers are busy showing and meeting potential clients, so be prepared to have them toss you a bussiness card of their "client" for you to talk to instead of them ...they are not being rude, they just won't know the info or have the time to talk with you  

Good luck !!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I can say that I met them at PCA... they were showing a young bitch that year. They were very nice people and I enjoyed our conversations.
I don't know much other than that... they've done some nice breedings though.

Whether or not they have time to mentor you... ???
What were you hoping for?


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I've sent mentor paperwork to AKC about 6 weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet. I wrote several breeds down. I just want to learn the ins and outs of the breed, hands on. I want to go to learn how to show groom and present the dog properly. I want to "get into" the breed so in a few years when I am ready for a show prospect I will not be jumping in blind. I can handle some, I've finished 2 Belgian sheepdogs myself, but they were pretty awesome dogs, so they could have handled themselves. I want to learn how to evaluate the structure of a poodle. I want to start with my own current dog, so I know what to look for and what not to look for.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm also in Iowa and I talked with them as well about purchasing a 6 month old in the spring. I didn't end up going with them, but when I spoke to them they were very nice. There are a few people I talked with in Iowa that were not....I'm sure that's everywhere.
There is the Dog Show in Omaha at the Qwest center every July there's always a few spoos. This year I chatted with a few of the breeders and they seemed nice but no idea who or where they were from. (I know nothing about shows so not sure which one it is but I like to go and watch) 
By the way, are you ready for the storm we're in for tonight? :smow: (had to use that smiley.


----------

